# morehead city next weekend



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i need advice on how to fish for grouper.thanks.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Which boat? If this is your first time, the mates on the boats should be able to hook you up right.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i have been prob dozen times but the last time was 13 years ago.continental shelf and capt dick's.that was aaaa longggg time agooo.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

4/0 Senator on a heavy boat rod, 50lb mono or braid, 8-10oz egg sinker, 2/0 swivel (225lb test), 4' of 80lb mono leader, 6/0 live bait hook and a big chunk of cut bait, or a live pinfish. Drop it down and hold on!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Catch a little one*

Shhhhhhhh Cut em in half and put him on a bigger hook......They such cannibals  

only if'n the mate says you can though 

.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

anymore advice for them groupers and mahi-mahi


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I thought you would have already gone...weren't you going this past weekend? If you can wait a weekend or two, would you be interested in carpooling? I'm dying for some grouper pullage!  

For mahi mahi, it's a quick shot kind of thing: they tend to swim up to the boat to investigate, so you'd be well advised to keep a medium spinning rod already rigged with a small hook on a Fluoro leader, no weight no swivel. When you see the mahi mahi swim up, quickly grab the spinning rod, hook on a chunk of bait and gently lob it in the mahi mahi's direction. Open the bail and let the bait slowly sink. :fishing:


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm leaving tommorow night .We will hook up next time.My wife been good to me lately!!Thanks Again


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Ahh, I see. I hope you have calm winds, fair seas and great luck.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Mahi Mahi*

Any floating mats of seaweed usually has a few underneath. Toss to the edge and get ready. Be quick on the hookset.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Capt Stacey has been doing much better than most boats. 
AtlantaKing has it right for maui's.
Grouper..use any small fish you catch or get some mackerel from the mates(whole and not to big) and reverse fillet them or try 2 to 4 cigar minnows. My last trip I got about a dozen grouper but only 1 keeper. I got a court date on june 26th for a speeding ticket on the way back from the Jil Carrie trip so after I fix that hole in the pocket we will be in NC for grouper and maui also.We usually go around the 4th of july because the sight are much better this time of year  
Good luck E-mag !


----------

